# Error recording DVDs with k3b and growisofs....

## Raniz

When I try to record a dvd i get this error:

```
:-( Failed to change write speed: 8310->5540

Fatal error at startup: Invalid argument
```

How do I solve this?

Also, my burner supports 8x writing, and so does my dvdrs, but I can only choose up to 4x in k3b...

----------

## Raniz

*bump*

----------

## Kabuto

Using dvd+rw-tools?  IF so what ver?  NEC drive?

----------

## Raniz

Version 5.17.4.8.6 of dvd+rw-tools.

I've read some things about dvdrecord on the forums, but I can't find anything like that i portage...

The burner is a Plextor PX-708A, and works fine under Windows.

----------

## Raniz

no one?

----------

## ewan.paton

sorry to bump but did you have any luck solving this, my dvdr (an optorite8x) gets a similar error with different numbers

----------

## Raniz

I have found out that it's some trouble with my media under Linux...

I can't burn Verbatim's DVD+R media, but I haven't resolved that yet.

Appretiate help with that though  :Smile: 

----------

## Josuke

same problem..this is very strange..under windows everything works fine

----------

## ewan.paton

at least you have a windows partition, i just had to buy a new harddisk just to put windows on so i can move my data off, that and i realy want to reformat for reiser4 + its 10k rpm so should speed up compiles.

----------

## Raniz

 *ewan.paton wrote:*   

> at least you have a windows partition, i just had to buy a new harddisk just to put windows on so i can move my data off, that and i realy want to reformat for reiser4 + its 10k rpm so should speed up compiles.

 

You bought a scsi disc just to install windows? Man you're desperate  :Wink: 

----------

## ewan.paton

i have a big case which ide drives have trouble reaching the bays from and at £51 for a 32gig scsi 160 10k rpm drive i didnt do to bad, ill probably install windows on it, burn my data reformat with a 10 gig winows partition on my ide and have the scsi for gentoo system, the ide as home and maybie some free space to store stuff when i change to reiser 4.

i could just of bought a 120gig ide but hey fast beats big.

----------

## Raniz

£51 for a scsi disk! That's a good bargain  :Smile: 

Anyway, it seems that k3b 0.11.2 solves recognizes my Verbatim media, I'll see later today if it actually writes them too!

----------

## tgnb

http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=73853

----------

